# Window slammer help!!



## Ryan Wern (Dec 3, 2009)

I am building a window-slammer prop. If you haven't seen one, check out DC Props. It's basically a half torso prop that when triggered slams against a window from the opposite side of the ToT's. Cool startle IMO. The versions I've seen are made of steel and are pneumatic and are controlled by some sort of prop controller. I'm making a bargain basement version, at least I hope. I have the basic armature built out of wood and PVC (for the torso). I need a high torque motor to make mine work. I don't the ability (no welder) or money to make a real pro-quality one. I was thinking of using a wiper motor to drive this thing, but the $65.00 question is...

Can I make a wiper motor start and stop when I want it to? I want this thing, ideally, to activate, slam against the window, and reset to it's starting position. Is that possible? I built a prototype a while ago that worked like a monster in a box and I used a drill to power it, but it would just repeatedly slam against the window and I had no control of where it stopped. If it stopped in the upright position, it wouldn't scare effectively because the ToT's would see the prop in the window. Not as scary as it coming out of nowhere, know what I mean? So, can I do this or am I out of luck?


----------



## CoolDJTV (Jun 28, 2011)

I built one and have continued to upgrade it each year, I started with a motor then quickly moved up to pneumatics, which.. in my opinion is the best choice, good luck


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

It sounds like what you want is something that can make a wiper motor rotate 180°, hold there for a few seconds, and then rotate the remaining 180° (home position) and wait for the next trigger. If this is what you need, there is a solution. Please PM me for details.


----------



## corey872 (Jan 10, 2010)

This also sounds somewhat similar to an OPEN/CLOSED sign I made several years back. It would rotate clockwise 180º to display one side of the sign, then on a button press, counterclockwise 180º to display the opposite side. But the main idea is that for a single input (button press) you always get the reverse state of the movement.

I used a couple of limit switches and some diodes to route the DC polarity for the correct movement. But the limit switches can be as simple as two wires which touch at the appropriate time. I suppose you could also make an effect to jump up, hit the window and return to start with the same circuit, then do the same thing with the next trigger event.


If this sounds like what you're looking for, I can go into more detail, or even sketch out what I did.


----------



## walterb (Jul 27, 2010)

Wiper motor will struggle to create a slamming impact with any real weight. Pneumatics is your answer. If this is a unguided walk thru and you have helpers you could make a manual lever. My first action prop was foot lever motion that made Dracula pop up out of a toe pincher right before I went to put a stake thru his heart. Built in 20 minutes, revered forever. Manual action props work great in guided walk thrus.


----------



## Ryan Wern (Dec 3, 2009)

@walterb-

pneumatic would be the answer for sure, but I don't have anything to make pneumatics work (air compressor, welder, pneumatic parts, etc.) In the past I have borrowed my friends air compressors but that gets old after a while. Any air-powered props I've ever built were low pressure and light and made of all the stuff that you aren't supposed to make air powered stuff out of. I could probably hack a screen door opener to make the 'slammer work, but I don't want to risk it because of it being in very close proximity to ToT's. I made the torso really light-weight, hoping the wiper motor will be effective. I suppose if all else fails I could make it a manually operated thing. I just didn't want to have to commit a helper to work a prop because the amount of help available is pretty limited, but a manual set-up is definitely an idea


----------



## Palmdale Haunter (Mar 3, 2012)

Budget is always a real pain.
What ever you do don't hack a screen door closer. Go with a real pneumatic cylinder and solenoid... These can be had for about $50 or so if you shop on ebay. By the time one goes to all the trouble and cost of hacking this stuff you could buy the real thing. I know from experience. The plunge into pneumatics is totally worth it. If you have one or two pneumatic props a small inexpensive compressor will get you going. Welding is not required just nice.


----------



## walterb (Jul 27, 2010)

I have used wood with metal sheathing screwed on with good results instead of welding my pneumatics. I have bought welded pneumatics that have failed welds, too. If ur doing a guided walk thru haunt you do not need a helper, just build a foot lever in a dark area. Over the long term pneumatics allows unlimited possibilities, but the initial investment is expensive. A large motor might work, too, but a wiper motor is limited. They r good for smoothly raising and lowering light weight items.


----------



## Ryan Wern (Dec 3, 2009)

Does anyone think this idea would be better if operated by a manual trigger? Just push the button, raise the prop, let it lower, and let go of the switch? It would still take an extra body to work it though. I would like motion activated better if possible


----------

